# Looking for sublimation blanks made in USA



## tkhender (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, I am considering investing in dye sublimation equipment, however I am very adamant about purchasing products that are solely made in the U.S.A. Can anyone tell me where I can find sublimation blanks specifically made in the USA? I have already found mugs and american apparel vapor tees, but that's it. Google hasn't been too helpful thus far. Thanks!!!


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

tkhender said:


> Hi, I am considering investing in dye sublimation equipment, however I am very adamant about purchasing products that are solely made in the U.S.A. Can anyone tell me where I can find sublimation blanks specifically made in the USA? I have already found mugs and american apparel vapor tees, but that's it. Google hasn't been too helpful thus far. Thanks!!!


Unisub is a manufacture of blanks that are made in the USA.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We make a custom white 100% polyester tee that has a cotton soft feel. The shirt lays VERY flat on your press so wrinkles are avoided 99% of the time. All sizes


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What blanks are you looking for?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Blank Imprintables, Dye-Sub Inks, Dye Sublimation Experts | Laser Reproductions, Inc. These guys carry some made in America dye sub products. All the coatings are put on in America for the sublimation. Getting everything that's a made in America in dye sub may be a tough sell depending on the actual blank your looking for.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

sben763 said:


> Blank Imprintables, Dye-Sub Inks, Dye Sublimation Experts | Laser Reproductions, Inc. These guys carry some made in America dye sub products. All the coatings are put on in America for the sublimation. Getting everything that's a made in America in dye sub may be a tough sell depending on the actual blank your looking for.


 
Have you used them before for custom coating?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

No they have a $500 min. But they use to sell a can of coat your own that was baked in an oven, no I didn't use my home oven. As long as you keep things clean it worked great. I never checked but I was told they quit carrying it.

I have used their blanks and everything I think was coated there. Never a problem with their blanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

sben763 said:


> No they have a $500 min. But they use to sell a can of coat your own that was baked in an oven, no I didn't use my home oven. As long as you keep things clean it worked great. I never checked but I was told they quit carrying it.
> 
> I have used their blanks and everything I think was coated there. Never a problem with their blanks.


Thanks - I would never try to coat something ourselves as it seems people who coat for a living have enough issues but the custom coating surely has possibilities that we will explore on Monday - thanks again!


----------



## MastersCopy (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you printed anything using their custom coating yet?
If so will you post a review for us?


----------

